# Fall planting time



## rkunsaw (Sep 25, 2013)

I already have some cabbage and carrots growing that I planted from seed. Not enough cabbage came up though and I want to make kraut. So I bought a nine pack of cabbage and while there I saw a nice looking Santa Rosa plum tree so I got it too.

Planted it all this afternoon. I didn't really want nine more cabbages but they didn't have six packs. It's okay, my neighbor likes cabbage too.


----------



## Anne (Sep 25, 2013)

Just bought some sauerkraut as I was craving it.  We have carrots in the garden yet, and now getting a few tomatoes; they did badly this year for some reason, and now if I keep the stinkbugs in line, we should have a few to eat.  The cherry tomatoes did well; and the Honeybunch is the best; very tomato-ey, and quite sweet.  I should have some seed, if you want some for next year, rkunsaw?? 

  Picked a couple peach vine fruits today, so we'll see how they taste.   Found a recipe for fermented carrots that I might try, too....don't sound too great, but apparently they taste pretty good.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 25, 2013)

_*I would give anything to be able to walk outside and pick my own fresh vegetables, the flavour is so much nicer than the vegs you buy in the shops *_


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 25, 2013)

Aldi are selling timber planter frames this week. 1.2metre square.
We've bought one and are setting up a no-dig vegie garden.
If you have room for something like that and a sunny spot to put it in, you can have fresh vegetables.

Here's how you set it up http://howto-garden.com.au/vegetable-garden/no-dig/
Here's how you plant it for crop rotation - just divide into 4 sections and rotate as follows: http://www.abc.net.au/gardening/vegieguide/crop_rotation.htm


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 25, 2013)

_While that is a good idea Warrigal, sadly the possums that have taken up residence here would have a party, every time i see one of those planter gardens at bunnings i think how nice it would be. _


----------



## Anne (Sep 25, 2013)

Jillaroo, do you have a balcony, porch or even a small yard??  You can grow veggies in pots about anywhere.  There are dwarf tomatoes you could grow in pots, and a lot of other dwarf veggies now.  We have a friend in Canada who grows things on her balcony; and it looks like a dang jungle.


----------



## Anne (Sep 25, 2013)

Speaking of gardening, here's something strange......I cut open one of the peach melon fruits tonight, and spotted something green inside.  Thinking it was a worm, I was about to toss the whole thing, but looked closer, and it has a leaf sprouting from the seeds inside.  The conditions must have been just right; but in all our years of gardening, we don't recall seeing this before.

View attachment 2727


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 26, 2013)

_I have got a large decking i should try growing some tomatoes and see if they survive_


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2013)

When I get upset with my outdoor effects at a garden, mainly because of drought conditions like this past summer here  ... container gardening works out well.  And that's any time of the year.   You have much more control of your plants.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 26, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _*I would give anything to be able to walk outside and pick my own fresh vegetables, the flavour is so much nicer than the vegs you buy in the shops *_



*Same for me, Jill, but luckily there is an authentic (not hothouse) Farmer's Mkt near me with lots of what tastes like homegrown veggies & fruits.  That has to make do for someone who lives in a condo, but I would love to be able to walk outside my door and gather them in.  Nothing else is that good.  
*


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've gone to container tomatoes too....this past summer, I've done good just to keep grass and plants alive.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 26, 2013)

Waiting for the bulbs I order to arrive.  Wanna get them in the ground and sow wildflower seeds.  It may only be a few days into fall but I'm anxious to get things going...


----------



## Anne (Sep 26, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I have got a large decking i should try growing some tomatoes and see if they survive_



Oh Jill, I hope you do!!   I've always thought gardening is such good therapy, and most of the veggies taste so good. *especially tomatoes.*  If you have them in pots near the house, you're more likely to water and oversee them; and one or two plants should be enough for one person.   There are bush cucumbers that don't spread all over, and bush beans too.   
I'd love to send you some seed, but don't know about shipping, and it may not even be legal.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 26, 2013)

Anne said:
			
		

> If you have them in pots near the house, you're more likely to water and oversee them


 This is a very important point. Compost bins should also be handy to the back door for much the same reason.

 I bought a few seedlings yesterday to start my no-dig garden. Fresh young silverbeet will be a nice change and I don't think possums eat this and I also bought some sweet corn just because I like watching them grow. I also bought just one tomato plant and I can't believe how expensive they are. I'll grow more myself from the ones that sprout from the compost. A bit later I'll plant some dwarf beans and some snow peas.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 26, 2013)

_Thank you for your kind offer Anne but i feel that they wouldn't be allowed through, i might buy a Tom Thumb plant as they are small and sweet tomatoes, and hopefully the possums won't pinch them.
                               Years ago i was married to an Italian and Nonna kept me supplied with the most beautiful Tomatoes , Beans, Garlic, Onions etc OMG the taste was out of this world, just biting into a home grown tomato and tasting that flesh so full of flavour, completely different to the ones you buy in the supermarkets, they have hardly any flavour_


----------



## Katybug (Sep 26, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Thank you for your kind offer Anne but i feel that they wouldn't be allowed through, i might buy a Tom Thumb plant as they are small and sweet tomatoes, and hopefully the possums won't pinch them.
> Years ago i was married to an Italian and Nonna kept me supplied with the most beautiful Tomatoes , Beans, Garlic, Onions etc OMG the taste was out of this world, just biting into a home grown tomato and tasting that flesh so full of flavour, completely different to the ones you buy in the supermarkets, they have hardly any flavour_



*I'm always agreeing with you, Jill, we must be on the same page.  Tomatoes are my favorite food, eat at least one everyday, sometimes 2, and that's all year -- even at their worst.  My mom grew them like your Nonna did and I called them red gold. Best thing in the world and I haven't tasted one since that was even comparable.  
*


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 2, 2013)

Anne said:


> Just bought some sauerkraut as I was craving it.  We have carrots in the garden yet, and now getting a few tomatoes; they did badly this year for some reason, and now if I keep the stinkbugs in line, we should have a few to eat.  The cherry tomatoes did well; and the Honeybunch is the best; very tomato-ey, and quite sweet.  I should have some seed, if you want some for next year, rkunsaw??
> 
> Picked a couple peach vine fruits today, so we'll see how they taste.   Found a recipe for fermented carrots that I might try, too....don't sound too great, but apparently they taste pretty good.



I'm new, so excuse me if this is a silly question, but why not have your own garden? I have a 16 foot by 16 foot cement yard, but 50+ containers to grow stuff in. If you have 2 feet in the sun, you have enough for a garden--container garden.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 2, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Aldi are selling timber planter frames this week. 1.2metre square.
> We've bought one and are setting up a no-dig vegie garden.
> If you have room for something like that and a sunny spot to put it in, you can have fresh vegetables.
> 
> ...



If they're anything like squirrels (our garden enemies), they don't eat until the veggies are ripe. Tomatoes can be picked when they're turning colors, kept inside, until they finish turning red. They don't seem to like our green beans, carrots, broccoli, brussel sprouts, cabbage or carrots either. They loved our squash (the roots. The little varmint didn't even wait for the plants to fruit grrrr) and the roots of our one foot tall fig tree. They didn't like the popcorn either, but you're not dealing with squirrels. You're dealing with professional varmint thieves, so I don't advice growing popcorn. lol Oh, and they didn't like any of our herbs. I just wish I could say the same thing about the aphids.

Aphids 1  Us 10
Squirrel 144  Us 80. They won, but we gave them as good a game as we could muster.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 2, 2013)

I've finally reached that age where my garden has out grown my abilities to maintain it. Because of that, we won't be doing any late planting, but yesterday I got a surprise while watering. Is it time to pick carrots if one is starting to flower? lol


----------



## That Guy (Oct 2, 2013)

atwhatcost said:


> I've finally reached that age where my garden has out grown my abilities to maintain it. Because of that, we won't be doing any late planting, but yesterday I got a surprise while watering. Is it time to pick carrots if one is starting to flower? lol



I know the feeling, atwhatcost.  My body is slowly but surely giving up.  Let some broccoli go to seed one year and it was pretty interesting watching the flowering process.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 3, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I know the feeling, atwhatcost.  My body is slowly but surely giving up.  Let some broccoli go to seed one year and it was pretty interesting watching the flowering process.



I did that by accident one year. I thought it would grow as big and thick as the broccoli in the produce aisle. Ends up, it's too pretty to eat. lol


----------

